# Iz this cinnamon?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A boy from one of my yellow tri pairings (F3). He's a bit of a chunky monkey, but I love his color. Is this cinnamon?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, he's far too orange and doesn't have the right ticking.

He may be a sooty (ie poor) brindle or sooty recessive yellow.


----------

